
What To Do After Accidental “rm -rf *” - chandraseta
https://medium.com/dev-genius/what-to-do-after-accidental-rm-rf-ba544a6b2564
======
onyva
“To keep reading this story, get the free app or log in.”

Why are people using this horrible platform?

~~~
chandraseta
sorry, i thought i shared the paywall-free link, here it is
[https://medium.com/dev-genius/what-to-do-after-accidental-
rm...](https://medium.com/dev-genius/what-to-do-after-accidental-rm-rf-
ba544a6b2564?source=friends_link&sk=aa27829ff396797f1f86d73d1e4a1059)

------
mikro2nd
Reach for your backups?

~~~
chandraseta
at that time i did not have regular backups, so i had to find alternatives

